# Power Pole Micro



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

What are your opinions?

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/201...of-the-review/


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Power Pro or Power pole?


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

I would be real tempted to put one on a small skiff. You get the controller of the power pole without the weight. It says only 10 lbs with clamp. Have they said anything about when its coming out?


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

that thing is bad!!!! my only question is if you put it on a micro, could you drive around with the pole up in the air or do you have to remove it every time you drive?


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> that thing is bad!!!! my only question is if you put it on a micro, could you drive around with the pole up in the air or do you have to remove it every time you drive?


Video shows them riding around with pole still in air.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

From the videos I just watched you can leave it in and drive around with it. 

I want one! Anyone know when they go on sale?


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

where are these videos?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

scroll down

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2013/07/07/icast-2013-2/power-pole-micro-from-icast-2013-preview-of-the-review/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=power-pole-micro-from-icast-2013-preview-of-the-review


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

thanks! wow I hope the price is right!!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Someone change it from Pro to Pole please im used to saying power pro bc that's what I use on my reels. OOPS

Yea it will definitely be nice if it works as good as a regular power pole, I'm guessing price will be around $600-$1000
I'm already torn between wanting an I-Pilot or a Power Pole...now I gotta include this option. I use my pole anchor religiously.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

That's slick love how you can transfer from vessel to vessel only need to buy one unit. 10lbs means it can go on just about any boat without affecting draft etc.

Be interested in pricing I could see one being added to my canoe and then eventually to my skiff


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Looks awesome! It is definitely on my must have list


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

You all know the regular power pole is 10 lbs or less right? This thing is much more complicated.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

It's still very cool. Hopefully it's not $1,200


----------



## castawaycustoms (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Retail price will be around $600 including remote and removable bracket. The regular power pole weighs around 23 lbs with the pumps and everything I believe.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Is there a maximum length pole anchor you can use? I have a 10ft but sometimes could use another 2 feet of pole..


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Ya I take that back. I just put my 6' pole on a digital scale and it weights 17.5 lbs then you have the pump. I didn't realize how strong I am because the the power pole feels like its less than 10lbs.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

CasaHULKCola


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

This looks really cool, can't wait to see it at ICAST next week. Curious whether it would work on my 16' Hewes. It says it will work on boats up to 1500 lbs - I really don't know the total real world weight of my boat, but I would guess it's right at or just over 1500 (800 lbs boat, 250 lbs Yamaha 90, 200 lbs gas, plus batteries, etc.).


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> This thing is much more complicated.


To me it is just the opposite. No hydraulics to deal with, no running lines, switches, or relays.... Hell you don't even have to run power to it if you don't want to.

I've been pricing out powerpoles lately for my next boat build and a 8' basic model starts at around $1200. From what I've seen on other sites they are looking at $500-600 for the micro, so I can buy 2 for the price of one power pole and they have a 2 year warranty. I could install 2 of these on my skiff and it would still weigh less than one standard power pole. 

This is the product I have been waiting for, the talon came close, but if it does all they say I think this one will hit it out of the park. Now if we can just get them to put out an electric version of the normal power pole.......


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

my opinion,

Wait till the next version of it. It will have growing pains. The next one will prolly be even more streem line. I love the idea. 

I will be watching this


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Good grief! How lazy does someone have to be to want something this ridiculous? Honestly, how hard is it to use a simple steak out anchor? The good new is that it's ridiculously overpriced and you'll look like a complete tool on the water, so at least you'll provide the other folks on the water with a good laugh.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

I like my Talon a lot. I was concerned abou tthe weight of that and its brackets, thats why I had a custom one built so I didnt have that huge Azzz Minn Kota Transom bracket that weights 75 lbs on the back. 
My concern about this little power pole is the pressure it will have to drive the stake into a semi hard bottom. Talon does it with ease or it will lift the back of my boat up some. 
How does that stake and the powered motor grip it to provide enough pressure? If it is rubber to Fiber glass without a channel for it to ride and it gets a little wet muddy slick I be it will slip. i would love to see the test on it. Sounds like a great alternative to the Talon, but still sucks you have to have storage for the stake. i love no hydraulics on the Talon and the sheer compactness it provides. 

And what Satori doesn't realize is that if you fish by yourself which I do a lot I dont have time to run and place a stake down while fighting a red. The remote access to the Talon is a life savor for me.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

I kind of feel this is one of those things that is going to  be way overpriced for what it does. I had one of the first Power Poles that came out and I loved the thing on my ActionCraft. On the Copperhead though I think a simple stake out pole is the way to go. If Power Pole is asking $500-$600 range no way would I pay that, if they can make it in the $200-$250 range then maybe, I can't see this thing being this complicated or that expensive to create. 

My .02


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Good grief! How lazy does someone have to be to want something this ridiculous? Honestly, how hard is it to use a simple steak out anchor? The good new is that it's ridiculously overpriced and you'll look like a complete tool on the water, so at least you'll provide the other folks on the water with a good laugh.


I like it! Except for the pole sticking up so high while underway, this looks ideal for the micro skiff market. Seems like the bracket might allow it to be folded down, but we'll need to see more reviews to know for sure. Could be one of these in my boat's future. 

As for the lazy comment, I use a manual stakeout pole system on my boat now. It's slow, cumbersome and noisy, especially when poling and sight-fishing in calm, clear, shallow water. The few seconds it takes to get anchored after spotting a fish are the most critical. I'd much prefer to hit a button and then make the cast, rather than clunking around, making noise while trying to get anchored and possibly spooking the fish I worked so hard to sneak up on.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Good grief! How lazy does someone have to be to want something this ridiculous? Honestly, how hard is it to use a simple steak out anchor?


It's got nothing to do with laziness, it's about functionality and efficiency, I use a stakeout (not steak, you can't eat it) pole now and have for years, it works OK at best. In mud and soft sand it's great, in hard packed sand, rocky bottoms, or oyster bars it's pretty much useless and that's where I fish the most. This device will work even in these situations, not by penetration, but by keeping the contact and pressure on just like it's bigger version. Also as mentioned you don't have to run to the other side of the boat to use it or while fighting a fish. Different areas require different tactics and equipment, that's why we have such a variety in the world. I was very much anti-power pole for years until I actually got to fish on a few boats that have them, they work 100 times better than just a stakeout pole IMO. 



> The good new is that it's ridiculously overpriced and you'll look like a complete tool on the water, so at least you'll provide the other folks on the water with a good laugh.


If you don't like it don't buy it, but I'm pretty sure everyone has an item or two someone else will disagree with. With that kind of attitude I'm sure you disagree with having a lot of other things that some find useless, like outboard motors, trolling motors, depth finders, GPS, coolers, consoles.....or a boat in general....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

If anything, it would make a good place to put your flag while runnin the river


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Good grief! How lazy does someone have to be to want something this ridiculous? Honestly, how hard is it to use a simple steak out anchor? The good new is that it's ridiculously overpriced and you'll look like a complete tool on the water, so at least you'll provide the other folks on the water with a good laugh.


How does lazy even come into play here? How is this any more lazy than a regular power pole? I'd say you are lazy if I knew you used a trolling motor...why not just paddle??
Do you use a stake out anchor? Do you KNOW how easy it is to use?

When im fishing for trout if I get hooked up I like to stop right then and there as to not drift into the fish. With my manual stake out pole I have to run to the back of the boat pick up the pole, aim it in the hole then make sure it sticks. All that while trying to keep that fish on the line so I don't drift into the fish. Then if I have someone else on the boat I have to either ask them to do it (which they usually aren't fast enough or happy with) or run to the back of the boat and get it taken care of while they are nice and comfy fishing back there...

How much fishing do you do?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> What are your opinions?
> 
> http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/201...of-the-review/



Mods please change "Pro to Pole"


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Lazy Americans


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

IMO, this is not needed on a micro skiff. With all the stake options there are, it just seems silly to me. I can get from the bow to the stern of my skiff in three steps, stake off and land the fish. I have a tensioned bracket on the stern, from anytide, so all I have to do is push it down. I have a stake for the bow also, that I could use to if I wanted. The ratio of price to usefulness, just doesn't equate for me. Plus, I think wearing that dumb remote around your neck is just douchy looking.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.


Hahahahahahaahahah


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

There is a thin line between lazy and smart


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Plus, I think wearing that dumb remote around your neck is just douchy looking.


Fish don't care what you look like and who says you have to wear it around your neck? I lock/unlock my truck all the time without removing the remote from my pocket. Clip it to your belt, strap it to the trolling motor, leave it in your pocket, there's lot of alternatives if only think for a moment.

As for the ease and speed of staking out, this product is no more or less useful than any of the other powered anchor systems out there. Are they overpriced? Yes. Do I still want one? Yes. Would it improve my fish sighting to fish catching ratio? Most likely. That's good enough for me.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

nice useful product imo , have you ever been in the heat of the battle with a over slot red hell bent on dragging you thru the oysters? if so, then you'll appreciate the beauty of hitting a button to stop your boat as opposed to wrestling one handed with a stick anchor at the same time your fighting a fish


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

link=1373209654/30#30 date=1373316730]I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole. [/quote]

Maybe hire a few exotic dancers there familiar with poles already and work for one's!


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

the micro= boat striperpole!! haha but anyone that can say a power pole is a waist of money clear have never used one. end of story just makes fishing easy


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > Plus, I think wearing that dumb remote around your neck is just douchy looking.
> 
> 
> Fish don't care what you look like and who says you have to wear it around your neck? I lock/unlock my truck all the time without removing the remote from my pocket. Clip it to your belt, strap it to the trolling motor, leave it in your pocket, there's lot of alternatives if only think for a moment.
> ...


 ;D, it's just my opinion. I don't want nor do I need one, so I don't have a need to think about options for the remote. I apologize that my opinion doesn't exactly coincide with yours. I'll refer to you first from now on, before I actually form any of my own opinions.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> nice useful product imo ,  have you ever been in the heat of the battle with a over slot red hell bent on dragging you thru the oysters? if so, then you'll appreciate the beauty of hitting a button to stop your boat as opposed to wrestling one handed with a stick anchor at the same time your fighting a fish


Yeah, I know a thing or two about battles with over slot reds. And, for me personally, a power pole is just not needed. Maybe if I had to wrestle around with a stake, I could see the need for one. But I don't, I just push my stake down. Takes me all of 1.8 seconds. If someone just has to have one, then by all means, get one. But it is in no way shape or form a necessity, to land or catch more fish. :


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Seems like a waste of money and another way to junk up a boat, but I'm sure some people will love them. A simple anchor pin and a good bracket will do the same job a lot cheaper and cleaner.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > > Plus, I think wearing that dumb remote around your neck is just douchy looking.
> >
> >
> > Fish don't care what you look like and who says you have to wear it around your neck? I lock/unlock my truck all the time without removing the remote from my pocket. Clip it to your belt, strap it to the trolling motor, leave it in your pocket, there's lot of alternatives if only think for a moment.
> ...


Sorry if you felt like my response was a personal attack of some sort.  It wasn't intended to be. I never commented about or criticized your choice to use a manual stakeout pole or your dislike of powered ones. In fact, I think I agreed with you on some points. And while I like the idea of you deferring to my opinion on things, I certainly never suggested that or that your opinions didn't have merit. In fact, my only direct rebuttal to anything you said was in response to your very critical comment about wearing a remote around your neck. That was clearly intended to be insulting to anyone who does it, yet I did not insult you back. I only pointed out that fish don't care how it looks and I offered some obvious alternatives.

At any rate, I've already stated my opinion on the micro-PP, so I got nothing else to contribute at the moment.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Good grief! How lazy does someone have to be to want something this ridiculous? Honestly, how hard is it to use a simple steak out anchor? The good new is that it's ridiculously overpriced and you'll look like a complete tool on the water, so at least you'll provide the other folks on the water with a good laugh.


stick to the cane poles and pond fishing. seems obvious that that's your knowledge level in this game.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.



yeah it's such a workout to cast my fly rod too. can someone come on my boat and do it for me? 



"Plus, I think wearing that dumb remote around your neck is just douchy looking."

hahahahahah now I don't have a remote but if I did. I would hope u don't think I personally could give two chits what anyone much less u think I look like on the water ICEMAN.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

why come on here a bitch and complain about this crafty little product? or any product for that matter that improves efficiency?? sob! just cause ya wife won't let u buy it don't mean it ain't cool. 
ok so don't use your microwave, no more PowerTools, only handsaws and screwdrivers, and surely don't use the remote for the TV.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Well I think that folks are investing too much emotion into this thread. Some have voiced their own opinions about the product (or the need for the product) and it seems to have ruffled feathers where they shouldn't be. I seem to recall that everyone who has posted is usually decent and reasonable in their behavior on the forum. Perhaps folks could try to refrain from imagining they know the attitude on the other end and tone it down a bit?

Just sayin' ... :


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Well I think that folks are investing too much emotion into this thread. Some have voiced their own opinions about the product (or the need for the product) and it seems to have ruffled feathers where they shouldn't be. I seem to recall that everyone who has posted is usually decent and reasonable in their behavior on the forum. Perhaps folks could try to refrain from imagining they know the attitude on the other end and tone it down a bit?
> 
> Just sayin' ...  :


Yes, it's funny how discussions about certain types of products seem to get people fired up, huh? Coolers for example tend to get people angry because someone else prefers a different brand of plastic box. :


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

I think some of it is due to the changes in the microskiff "community". The forum used to be branded with the motto "Do More With Less" and many members still focus in that way. At the same time the skiffs and accessories available over the years have made it quite possible to focus on a "spare no expense" approach. Both have their place depending on the nut holding the rod.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would assume you could care less what my opinion is. But obviously you do, or you wouldn't have bothered to reply multiple times. For the record, I also think ed hardy and affliction t-shirts are douchy, and also hemp necklaces with sea-shells. Doesn't mean nobody else should wear them, it just means I won't.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > > I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I didnt comment multiple times to you I believe it was just once. don't make ya self that important now. where I was merely trying to bring across the point that why a grown man on a fishing form talking about what is douchy and what stylish while fishing.  your comment had as much  testosterone as the last Piece of lingerie I brought my wife.  I think Facebook is for you or you can always try Estée Lauder and Victoria's Secret forums.  

Talking about a product on the forum is one thing good or negative but bringing about who's ridiculous or who's a douche bag who's lazy while trying to link it to the product is f'n douchey!!!! hahahahah why say anything at all, if u just that cool then what u worried about someone's troll motor accessories for?  I know there are plenty of chaps on here that disliked the product and turned away. but u and people like u that are frustrated at home cause ya wife got ya balls ya mancard and the tv remote come on here and cry and moan how u were just talkin about the product why are u so mean chit. I don't have anything but a riptide hand  controlled troll motor but again I'm one of those people that didn't bother to say anything negative unless it's to expose clowns like u.  

sittin behind ya screen talkin about who's douchey!?!? hahahahhahahahahaahahha greasy!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > Well I think that folks are investing too much emotion into this thread. Some have voiced their own opinions about the product (or the need for the product) and it seems to have ruffled feathers where they shouldn't be. I seem to recall that everyone who has posted is usually decent and reasonable in their behavior on the forum. Perhaps folks could try to refrain from imagining they know the attitude on the other end and tone it down a bit?
> >
> > Just sayin' ...  :
> 
> ...


yeah I feel ya, but really the context of  the post is important if you gonna talk about who's "angry" as in this case it wasn't about the product. it was trash being spit my so called men that think there so mocho cause they don't "need " this perticular accessory but yet they frustrated enough to talk about the person who wants it or has it. all the while they use a microwave to warm there food ?! don't make sense to me. but I have a "third leg"  of course some people are gonna get offended if there being labled by some puff sittin behind the computer talk chit like he's on YouTube.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > > I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



but I do know this. u won't tell one of them guys on the water that there "douchey" it's just so much easier to do it on the intranets huh!?!hahhahaahaha


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Bay-Rat's been drinking....again. And u can bess coun' dat!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

hahahahah


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > > > I actually find it difficult to press the button on the power pole remote. At the end of the day my thumb hurts. I wish they could come up with an easier way to deploy the pole.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Hell, then I might as well start telling all the people I think are fat, that they're fat. And all the parents of snot-nosed brats, that their children are disgusting little humans. Do you really tell every single person you observe, what you don't like about them? I wouldn't call that ballsy, I'd call that a form of tourettes. I'm not trying to be an internet tough guy, I'm not really sure what I said to make you think that. You're the one talking about people's wives, and challenging manhood. I have the couth to do neither of those things
BTW. Any guy would so lucky to marry such a cool and beautiful woman as my wife. Your insults are worthless on me.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

GEEZ....
I stopped going to 2 Cool Fishing because of all the personal(mostly racist) comments that are so prevalent on that site and then I stumbled on this thread. It started out very informative and entertaining now I am thinking I might have to go back to 2 Cool for some fishing related stuff.....Nah....this site still has that one beat hands down!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

"If you don't have anything good to say, say nothing at all." My Momma told me that and I try to stick to that. 

It seems to me to be a great little(pricey) product that would make my solo fishing adventures quite a bit easier. Time and field trials will tell. 

Carry on.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

So if I wear a remote and a buff.... Does that make me super douchy? Lol... Hahaha
[smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]

Just cause a PP or TM isn't in your weekly allowance don't knock people that use them.... O..and I like peen reels too.... Hahhahha guess I'm superduper douchy!!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Well I sure didn't try to start a manhood challenge by creating this thread, but while yall are at it....

There is also a GoPro attachment for this thing/stake out sticks...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> So if I wear a remote and a buff.... Does that make me super douchy? Lol... Hahaha
> [smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]
> 
> Just cause a PP or TM isn't in your weekly allowance don't knock people that use them.... O..and I like peen reels too.... Hahhahha guess I'm superduper douchy!!


Oh no. Penn reels???? I'm affraid that does take you over the douchy top. ;D


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> > So if I wear a remote and a buff.... Does that make me super douchy? Lol... Hahaha
> > [smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]
> >
> > Just cause a PP or TM isn't in your weekly allowance don't knock people that use them.... O..and I like peen reels too.... Hahhahha guess I'm superduper douchy!!
> ...



No.. I was jk... Threw that in there to get a reaction... I'm stradic all da way!!! But have been know to own a peen or two back in the day.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> "If you don't have anything good to say, say nothing at all." My Momma told me that and I try to stick to that.
> 
> It seems to me to be a great little(pricey) product that would make my solo fishing adventures quite a bit easier. Time and field trials will tell.
> 
> Carry on.


thank u! my thoughts exactly.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

ok ridiculous u win. it really was simple, dont be a dik for no reason brah, u look "douchey" I was trying to break through but it's way to hard.  

God bless ya Homie. 


........damn I love whiskey


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> ok ridiculous u win. it really was simple, dont be a dik for no reason brah, u look "douchey" I was trying to break through but it's way to hard.
> 
> God bless ya Homie.
> 
> ...


^^^^^LOL^^^^^^


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

Well I see it just won best in show at Icast - so it seems a few people think its a pretty cool device ;D


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> Well I see it just won best in show at Icast - so it seems a few people think its a pretty cool device ;D


yeah it looks like it will be very popular.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

cant wait!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*

I like it.
I always wanted a stake out anchor but I dont have any horizontal rod storage on my skiff so im not about to put it in the vertical storage..
And its onky 10 pounds and it is remote and you dont have to hook anything up.

Everyone that knows me knows if there is even the slightest chance I can build something instead of buying it that I will try.. but I dont see how 5-6 hundred is "expensive".
Think about it, li ion batteries are not cheap, setting up a motor inside, the remote, and receiver, marine grade parts, r&d
Etc etc, I think they have a fair asking price. Is it as cheap as a stick it anchor? No, but serves it purpose for the cost pretty well


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Power Pro Micro*



> cant wait!!!


Yeah I like the idea of not having the giant PP phallic symbol attached to the transome taunting the innocent, takes alot of energy to avoid schools and nunneries.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just talked to the power pole rep that was in my work earlier today he told
Me a lot about it seems like its pretty sweet can use any anchor in it which is nice and it can come with battery or just run to 12 v but honestly I will never own one. To me simple is good and it's very easy to put in my stick it anchor


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not to reignite this thread, but which would catch more fish, $600 worth of gas, enough to fish maybe 100/200 days, or a $600 (plus tax and shipping) substitute for a pultruded fiberglass rod? One that you can get for about $25?
http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Again it all comes down to preference..  But I telll you that it can help you catch more fish.
Example for me with my Talon working for me is what I used it for just this past Wed.
South West Wind 10 knots a little choppy old broke down pier that usually holds good flounder, but you need to cast around every old pylon.  So with the Talon and the EASE of deploying it from the remote "around my neck" I was able to deploy it cast work the area then move a little deploy it work the area and so forth.  Yes, you can use a trolling motor to fight the wind, which I also have iPilot and use the spot lock on occasion but it will drift within 5 ft of where you set it.  Talon stakes it out and your set not moving.
The end result for me on a quick morning scouting trip resulted in 2 flounder 1 gray snapper, 2 red fish, 1 black drum.  
I think it helped me for sure or at least helps in not having to fight the boat.
Just my experience with a 650.00 6ft Talon that I got off Ebay brand new oh and with a 100.00 dollar rebate from Minn Kota last year.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Not to reignite this thread, but which would catch more fish, $600 worth of gas, enough to fish maybe 100/200 days, or a $600 (plus tax and shipping) substitute for a pultruded fiberglass rod?  One that you can get for about $25?
> http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm


I will try To answer your question, I would suspect that people that can afford the anchor will buy it. People that can't will not. 

Just my opinion


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Not to reignite this thread, but which would catch more fish, $600 worth of gas, enough to fish maybe 100/200 days, or a $600 (plus tax and shipping) substitute for a pultruded fiberglass rod?  One that you can get for about $25?
> http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm


Certainly a valid point, and just to be clear I am in no way criticizing you or your opinion. 

Your question makes the assumption that the answer is either/or. What about both? Would you catch more fish with $600 worth of gas, enough to fish maybe 100/200 days, AND a $600 (plus tax and shipping) substitute for a pultruded fiberglass rod, or without?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> > Not to reignite this thread, but which would catch more fish, $600 worth of gas, enough to fish maybe 100/200 days, or a $600 (plus tax and shipping) substitute for a pultruded fiberglass rod?  One that you can get for about $25?
> > http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Your answer makes the assumption that the angler has an infinite amount of money. If that were the case, then the whole idea of a micro-skiff would be off the table. A 39' Contender with triple Verados would be more the style.

Seriously, my concept of a micro-skiff is minimalist. I like to try to do the most with the least. Others see it differently and that's fine. I'll still laugh at them when I see their rigs at the ramp though.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote I would suspect that people that can afford the anchor will buy it.  People that can't will not. 

Just my opinion [/quote]


my thoughts exactly  if we start discounting all the modern day conveniences that help us fish better and make our time on the water more productive we might as well ditch the trolling motors for a paddle and the gps's for a good ol' compass


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I might as well start watching the real housewives with my wife.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > > Not to reignite this thread, but which would catch more fish, $600 worth of gas, enough to fish maybe 100/200 days, or a $600 (plus tax and shipping) substitute for a pultruded fiberglass rod?  One that you can get for about $25?
> > > http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm
> >
> >
> ...


??  my math say $1,200

I think we all can agree that this is a luxury item that is not completely necessary to catch fish. Hell, we've all made it this long without one. With that said, I still can see the draw. What I like besides it being compact, easily removed and light weight, is that it could make solo fishing for me much more easy. When sight fishing with a flyrod there are already many variables to juggle at once. Being able to stop the boat quickly and quietly with the push of the button sounds nice! If you are a bait soaker whose stake out/anchor methods do not require speed, ease and stealth...then I agree that this toy is not for you.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Why does a $600 powerpole get bashed and called "expensive", when there are pushpoles out there that cost much more and nobody says anything but "man, I wish I had one!, that would help a lot!"? :-?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut I'll go you one better, how many guys who are looking down on it own aluminum trailers when a galvanized one if taken care of will work just as well? 

Or how many guys own outboards when they can drive to a closer launch point and paddle a kayak out? Own a fishfinder, or GPS, a jack plate, or anything more fancy than a dugout canoe? How about braided line, modern lures, or even a computer to look up tides.

Point is we all use luxuries someone else finds foolish, why look down on it, if it's not your style then don't buy it, simple.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

If you pole the majority of the time, it only makes sense to have the best pole you can get. If you fishing solo or your style of fishing requires a real need for a pp. $1200 isn't all that much, compared with other accessories people put on their boats. For me, I always fish with someone, pole 95% of the time and rarely ever fish much deeper than 3'. Hence why I do not need a pp, it has absolutely nothing to do with the cost of it. I do not dislike the product or people who have them, what-so-ever. I can see how if needed, it would be worth every penny.
To the people I offended with previous posts. If you have an issue with a personal view of mine, that's your problem. I can assure you, that your opinions do not affect me one iota.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if that was aimed at me, but I was making a general statement not singling anyone out with that one.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> If you pole the majority of the time, it only makes sense to have the best pole you can get. If you fishing solo or your style of fishing requires a real need for a pp. $1200 isn't all that much, compared with other accessories people put on their boats. For me, I always fish with someone, pole 95% of the time and rarely ever fish much deeper than 3'. Hence why I do not need a pp, it has absolutely nothing to do with the cost of it. I do not dislike the product or people who have them, what-so-ever. I can see how if needed, it would be worth every penny.
> To the people I offended with previous posts. If you have an issue with a personal view of mine, that's your problem. I can assure you, that your opinions do not affect me one iota.


lol........


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Not sure if that was aimed at me, but I was making a general statement not singling anyone out with that one.


If you weren't offended by any of my posts, then it wasn't aimed at you.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Your answer makes the assumption that the angler has an infinite amount of money.


That is true, to a point. Not infinite, but enough to cover the $1200 it would require to buy a micro-pp and take 200 fishing trips over then next year or three. If I had to choose, I'd take fishing over buying a powerpole and not fishing.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

So are you guys saying the Seadek that I paid 650.00 for custom templates and design was not gonna help me catch fish and I just should have put that money into gas and penn reels? Lol ;D. Man it all comes down to what makes you happy really!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

At the end of the day we could all go buy fresh fish, fresh shrimp, and fresh crabs for WAY cheaper than any of the gadgets we put on our boats. To me fishing is a hobby and a lifestyle, not a sport or a means to provide myself or family with food on the table (as much as I love to eat fresh seafood). So if I choose to spend 600 on a deployment gadget for a fiberglass rod or 2000$ on a gps sonar that's my decision and I have my own reasons.
To each his own...I like the challenge of fishing..yes sometimes there are easy patterns, but it changes...some days its on fire some days you gotta work your ass off to catch fish. I like to have a method to do things consistently and if I can take out all the variables and focus on what the fish are doing I feel like I can learn more about the creatures im chasing around these billions of gallons of water on our precious earth. I may end up getting one of these and don't truly feel the need to justify it to anyone at the boat ramp that feels ballsy enough to tell me its a waste of money.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

90% of the people that critic your life style, wish they had the same

90% of the the people who critic the cloth you where, they cant afford it

90% of the people who critics your girl friend,, is alone

90 % of the people that critic your vehicle,, is on foot.

and I can go on, and on... 

if you want it, buy it. ! at 600 is a steal, I know it takes a lot of money to develop such gadgets , try making one with the same for 600 bucks


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

all I have to say is power pole better have a ton of these made when they start selling them!!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I see bass boats frequently that have 2 full size power poles on the stern.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> 90% of the people that critic your life style, wish they had the same
> 
> 90% of the the people who critic the cloth you where, they cant afford it
> 
> ...


BOOM


/endthread


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Go Yat! It's yo birthday! Gonna partay...... like its yo birthday! 
Well said Brother.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

does anyone know when these will be available?


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> If you pole the majority of the time, it only makes sense to have the best pole you can get. If you fishing solo or your style of fishing requires a real need for a pp. $1200 isn't all that much, compared with other accessories people put on their boats. For me, I always fish with someone, pole 95% of the time and rarely ever fish much deeper than 3'. Hence why I do not need a pp, it has absolutely nothing to do with the cost of it. I do not dislike the product or people who have them, what-so-ever. I can see how if needed, it would be worth every penny.
> To the people I offended with previous posts. If you have an issue with a personal view of mine, that's your problem. I can assure you, that your opinions do not affect me one iota.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Bay-Rat quotes a post from the 12th that he's already responded to with his diatribes. Albeit the grammar, spelling, and punctuation have improved somewhat. [smiley=stfu2.gif]


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah true dat. but peep this. 


" Your edjumacation aint no hipper than what u understand." 
-The night trippa'


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> does anyone know when these will be available?


Actually, I ran into an employee who works for Power Pole on Lumsden, while driving to work of all things...   Word on the street is December, they're taking pre-orders right now.  I'm definitely getting one of these things..and keeping my Stick It anchor if needed to keep it from pivoting. ~ $600 bucks, don't quote me or him...  Not gonna say who it was, just some dude who drives a truck...  ;D  

And no, I have no affiliation with said organization...just happy to see a local guy doing well.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

> > does anyone know when these will be available?
> 
> 
> Actually, I ran into an employee who works for Power Pole on Lumsden, while driving to work of all things...   Word on the street is December, they're taking pre-orders right now.  I'm definitely getting one of these things..and keeping my Stick It anchor if needed to keep it from pivoting. ~ $600 bucks, don't quote me or him...  Not gonna say who it was, just some dude who drives a truck...  ;D
> ...


$600 and it comes with the 8.5' pole? I think it cost more if you get the lith ion battery....


----------

